# Fracino contempo dual fuel coffee machine



## Mark dyer (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi I hope someone can help me. I brought a second hand fracino dual fuel contempo coffee machine I didn't realise it dont have an internal water pump and I have very little water pressure can anyone recommend which one to buy. Thanks mark


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Contact Fracino and ask for their recommendations .


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

As above. You may also need another pump like a sureflow


----------

